# Not about poodles but...



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm on that forum too. She's already stopped going to another dog forum because they didn't agree with her breeding practices. I honestly have been pretty sickened by the fact that everyone over at the forum you're referring to is just going on about how cute her dogs are and see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh I am glad someone else agrees. I had the website posted here but I didn't want to cause drama or get in trouble so I deleted it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is just plain gross!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

How many puppies ?

Sometimes this happens people have 3 bitches between 2-6 and maybe they are leasing a stud or something all at the same time.

Its very hard but can be done.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ugh this is ridiculous. I just seen a post on FB too that made me think WTH is wrong with people?... I know some breeders do have multiple bitches that only breed once a year or every couple years. I am guessing this is not the case here if she is frowned upon on another forum. They like getting those "Christmas Buyers":afraid:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I don't see what is wrong with that. A breeder here with absolutely gorgeous beagles had deposits for lots of puppies, so she bred several bitches and much to her shock and surprise, ended up with 19 puppies!! She certainly did not plan for that many.

I suppose I don't know the whole story, but I can't see really anything wrong with having several litters at the same time. 

Mind you there is a lady around here, I won't tell you her breed but they are not tiny dogs - she had three litters of puppies around the same time and was asking other people if they could help. Now I do think that is dumb!


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

There is a lot more to the story. Like breeding underaged bitches with no health testing and I believe breeding them one heat after the other. I don't know all the details, but I know that's the jist of what was mentioned on the original forum she left. I do believe she cares about her dogs and takes good care of them but her breeding practices just aren't what they should be.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoosrule said:


> There is a lot more to the story. Like breeding underaged bitches with no health testing and I believe breeding them one heat after the other. I don't know all the details, but I know that's the jist of what was mentioned on the original forum she left. I do believe she cares about her dogs and takes good care of them but her breeding practices just aren't what they should be.


Thats a totally diffrent story but having 3 litters at the same time from moms who are health tested, have been showed and so on.

I its mangable to have 3 litters. I would never have 3 spoos litters at the same time but if you have breeds that have between 1-4 pups its fine.

I know a few spoo breeders who have had 2 litters at the same time.
Its also maybe better, you just have 2 months of constant puppy care and you are done, in stead of having one at a time then you have 4 months that go into puppy care.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, showing is the other thing. She doesn't show or do anything with her dogs to show that breeding them is an asset to the breed.


----------

